# double clic icone firefox dock -> nouvelle fenetre [RESOLU]



## zephyr78 (22 Mai 2009)

bonjour,

tout est presque dans le titre:

lorsqu'on double clic sur l'icône , un fenêtre apparait (normal!)
lorsqu'on double clic sur l'icône une seconde fois, il se passe ... rien!
je voudrais que mac OS X ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre firefox dans ce cas.
comment puis-je faire cela?


ps: a la rigueur, un bouton droit sur l'icône donnant accès a un menu contextuel "nouvelle fenêtre" pourrait m aller aussi (mais moins).

Merci d'avance!


----------



## r e m y (22 Mai 2009)

Dans Firefox un cmd-T t'ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre dans un nouvel onglet.
(MacOs X n'ouvre jamais plusieurs fois la même application)


----------



## zephyr78 (22 Mai 2009)

oui, j'avais déjà repéré ce raccourci clavier, mais je dois être un peu fainéant  : j'aime pouvoir faire un maximum d'opérations à la souris ...   (d'autant que je trouve dommage qu'une action aussi simple soit sans effet...)
d'où la question...


----------



## r e m y (22 Mai 2009)

zephyr78 a dit:


> oui, j'avais déjà repéré ce raccourci clavier, mais je dois être un peu fainéant  : j'aime pouvoir faire un maximum d'opérations à la souris ...   (d'autant que je trouve dommage qu'une action aussi simple soit sans effet...)
> d'où la question...



Et bien va faire cette suggestion sur les forums de developpement de FireFox!

En attendant, personnalise la barre de boutons de FireFox et ajoute-toi un bouton Nouvel onglet ou un bouton Nouvel Fenêtre. 





Plutôt que d'aller cliquer sur l'icone de Firefox dans le dock comme tu le souhaites, tu cliqueras sur ce bouton!


----------



## zephyr78 (22 Mai 2009)

merci r e m y !

a défaut d'être mon idéal , cette solution a au moins l avantage d'être très simple a mettre en place....
je vais faire ça pour l'instant. cela dit je suis persuadé qu il y a moyen de "bidouiller" les menu contextuel, voire carrement les actions du double clic sur icone...

je passe le post en [RESOLU] mais si quelqu un peux proposer mieux, je reste preneur...


----------



## r e m y (22 Mai 2009)

Si tu ne suggères pas cette idée aux developpeurs de FireFox, il n'y a aucune chance que tu le voies implémenté, d'autant que c'est n'est pas conforme à l'interface générale de MacOs X (un double-clic sur l'icone du dock n'ouvre jamais une nouvelle fenêtre de l'application en question)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

zephyr78 a dit:


> je vais faire ça pour l'instant. cela dit je suis persuadé qu il y a moyen de "bidouiller" les menu contextuel.



Tu as des extensions pour cela à voir sur le site de Mozilla .


----------

